# Ceramic Tile that looks like Hard Wood floor



## Bud Cline

> Has anyone seen or heard of this type of flooring?


I have I have! McDonald's Restaurants around the world are full of that stuff.


----------



## JazMan

NO Bud, that's not what Rhonda means. Mickey D's uses Summitville Strada quarry, not woodgrain looking porcelain.

Rhonda, there are many woodgrain tiles available in planks sizes. You'll just have to visit your nearest ceramic tile distributor. If you don't have any distributors nearby, try a real tile shop, not anyplace where the nice people wear vests though. 

Many Spanish manufacturers make some fairly realistic looking woodgrains. Someone might be able to guide you, but you didn't mention where you are. 

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline

> NO Bud, that's not what Rhonda means. Mickey D's uses Summitville Strada quarry, not woodgrain looking porcelain.


 
OH! 

Well then NEVERMIND!:whistling2:


----------



## Alicia5957

*Wood Grain Tile Floors*

I know this is a little late, but, I had the wood grain tile floors installed and it came out better than I had envisioned and thinking of doing it throughout my entire home..The only thing I would change is to make the grout a little darker..In the store it looked like a perfect match but on my floor it was a little too light..Best part is I got the porcelain ones and the color runs thru it so if by chance I get a scratch you wont notice it..The cost was up there, over 7 grand, but worth every penny since maintaining it will be a snap..


----------



## poppameth

Interceramic and Marazzi both have several wood looks now too.


----------



## RegeSullivan

I would love to see pictures of a floor using a woodgrain looking porcelain. Could someone post pictures in a real house, not a brochure.

Thanks - Rege


----------



## Mommied4

*Need Recommedations of Wood vs Tile (woodlike) Flooring for Florida*

I live in Florida and have a lot of kid traffic in and out of the house. Kids rooms and home office MUST have the carpet removed because of stains and really strong dog smells (past owner) and grandma old person smells (grandma moved to assisted living). 

I LOVE the look and feel of hardwood. I have been told that because of the very humid climate in southern Florida that I should go with tile rather than wood. But I have tile in most of the other living areas of the house already and find it cold and hard, always needs shoes to walk around on it. 

I have seen some tiles that look like real wood, but does it feel like real wood and does it make the room as homey as I know real wood does? Cost considerations are a question too. I have been told that real wood will buckle and warp with humidity and that laminate isn't a good choice for durability and replacement of planks isn't an option, whole floor would need to be taken out and replaced. Bamboo is a grass and not a good option for Florida either. 

What would you do if wood is the look and feel that you are going for, trying to be cost efficient in this economy, and have a very humid climate to deal with most of the year?

Thanks for info and can use any stores, manufactuers or brands that you can recommend.


----------



## schinc53

*Ceramic Tile Looks Like Wood*

I used this forum to gather information and decide on using a ceramic tile resembling wood to replace carpet and ugly builder beige existing tile for my entire downstairs living, dining, laundry, and family areas (approx 850 sq ft). I thought I would give back by providing information on the process.

First, the floors are beautiful and the exact look I wanted. We live in Florida and have an active home, so wood was not ideal. Tile made the most sense. 

I shopped local tile stores and found the look and price I was after in ceramic, although I did see more expensive porcelain out there. The manufacturer is Garo, the tile is planks 6.5 x 20, grout line is about 1/16 (very tight fitting). I almost paid $3.25 sq ft but found the exact product in another shop and they gave it to me for $2.85, so shop around.

What I learned...if you are removing old tile, be prepared, the mess was anything short of a major dust storm in my house, even with plastic. Laying the tile takes 3x as long as the planks are small in comparison to today's large square tiles, and layed with slim seams. For our space, it took about 10 days of just cutting and laying tile. Make sure the person installing has experience with this tile and look. The tiles are so close that it's easy for one to sit a tiny bit higher then the other, making a lip. My installer's helper made a few mistakes and I made them redo it. Once the tile is down, it's hard to remove w/out breaking pieces around it. Also make sure when they are laying it, the lines sit straight. My installer used a level and ruler. Regarding grout, use a dark grout, it makes the seams less obvious but also the way the tile is cut, you can see lighter variation around the edges, and the darker grout helps hide that. Finally, clean it w/water (I used a steamer which worked perfect). 

If you go the tile route, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## schinc53

*Ceramic Tile Looks Like Wood*

I tried to post pictures, not sure if I did it correctly. Post reply w/your email address and I'll email to you! Mommied4, what is your email? I can send pic's to you, where in FL are you?


----------



## Mommied4

Yes, please send me the pictures. We are shopping this Saturday and your reply is most helpful! 
Thanks!

Hi again. We are in Sarasota County, Venice to be exact. The west coast about 1.5 hours south of Tampa area. Hot and humid.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring

Emser Tile has a ceramic with a wood look.

If you want the real wood look I would suggest konecto, it is waterproof


----------



## Mommied4

*Reply*

Thanks for the additional brand name suggestions. I would like something as close to wood as possible. If that is possible with tile! I start shopping tomorrow, and have this 1-800-EMPIRE guy coming for an internet appointment to measure and give suggestions and samples. We shall see if he shows up. 

Anyone have advice on using or not using the EMPIRE guy?


----------



## user1007

Why not float a bamboo floor. You can get it in infinite colors. It is durable. It breathes well and if it comes from a real flooring store, not a box store, it will have a nice warranty. Modern cork also breathes and comes in colors you would not believe too.

http://www.duro-design.com/index.cfm/bamboo-flooring/

http://www.calibamboo.com/bambooflooring.html


----------



## Mommied4

*Bamboo and cork*

Thought about the cork and bamboo options. My husband is a hard wood guy, and would like to go with options or lookalikes for hardwood. Thus the title and laminate and real wood options. Kicker is that my mother in law was going to help financially with the costs, but now after shopping with me today has sticker shock and balking about her contribution and complaining about our choices. So, all is up in the air now. 

Thanks for the input!:yes:


----------



## just tile

we do a lot of vinyl plank. it is a warmer feel less expensive and not affected by humidity.comes in thousands of colors sizes and textures. i have been in floor covering for 27 years. every thing .carpet vinyl ceramic wood and vct. i put vinyl plank in my house 6 years ago and love it. my kids roller skate on it and every thing else and it holds up. good luck.


----------



## Mommied4

*Went with Engineered Anderson Hickory Floor*

Thank you everyone for your input on the wood versus wood like tile. We decided after finding a reasonably priced source that included expert install to go with an engineered hardwood floor. Made by Anderson and hand hued look with 5 inch boards. I love the look and can't wait to get it in. I really was not looking forward to more tile in my house as 3/4 of it was tile already and we have to wear shoes or sandals if we stand on the stone for any length of time. I just did not want to deal with carpet in the young kids rooms again. 

The floor will be glued to a concrete slab and look great. I am going to ask about low VOC after a suggestion from another board posted message. The fellow who sold me this said he is putting it into his house, and he is my new neighbor, to replace a cheap laminate he had from the former owner. 

BTW, don't waste your time calling 1-800 Empire. The fellow was really nice, but very high price even after so called discounts.


----------



## yishen

schinc53 said:


> I tried to post pictures, not sure if I did it correctly. Post reply w/your email address and I'll email to you! Mommied4, what is your email? I can send pic's to you, where in FL are you?


Hi, I am in the dilemma of choosing between tile and wood floor too.
Could you send me the pictures? I live in Miami and don't know where to shop the wood like tile. Any advice is appreciated! My email is [email protected]

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sheylasincere

Hello, thanks for your sharing this story, I have been interested in this type of project for my floors, can you send me photos of yours? [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## vote4Pedro

bump again. please host the pictures. http://tinypic.com/ i'm interested in doing this in a light wood grain finish and would love to see how it actually finishes vs the catalog


----------



## DangerMouse

Here are some googled pics of wood-grained ceramic floor tile.

DM


----------



## moopey

I just installed some Provenza porcelain tile that looks like wood. I don't remember the exact size but it comes in planks about 23"x5-1/2". 

I went with the Lignes style and the Karu color (very dark brown). They offer other colors. heres a link
http://www.malinetile.com/ceramic_porcelain_provenza_lignes.html

I used 1/16" grout spacing and i'm going to grout with a charcoal colors sandless grout.


----------



## vote4Pedro

i did the google search and was really hoping to see the light wood grains (almost beige) in a 12x24 slabs. does brand matter? i've seen a couple sellers going cheap on the BAY


----------



## ceramictec

RegeSullivan said:


> I would love to see pictures of a floor using a woodgrain looking porcelain. Could someone post pictures in a real house, not a brochure.
> 
> Thanks - Rege


here you go.

we do a lot of the wood grain looking porcelain tile in the Tampa and surrounding area's. 

they are getting more and more popular over the years down here in Florida.

http://ceramictec.com/porcelain-plank-tile-installation-tampa
http://ceramictec.com/pebble-shower-plank-tile-florida

we are starting porcelain plank project in Palm Harbor next week using a beautiful 
porcelain plank from Alpha Tile in Tampa by Panaria "Grand Parq - Iroka"


----------



## ceramictec

ceramictec said:


> we are starting porcelain plank project in Palm Harbor next week using a beautiful
> porcelain plank from Alpha Tile in Tampa by Panaria "Grand Parq - Iroka'


here is part of the project I spoke about. we finished part of the house this week.


----------



## bld0121

What's the brand name and color name on the tiles in those pics? They look exactly like the samples of Kaska woodgrain tiles we're deciding between. It looks like 2 different colors in those pics, am I correct in that assessment (currently have my eyes dilated from the optometrist)?

thanks,
b


----------



## ceramictec

shot with my iPhone.

Panaria "Grand Parq - Iroka"


----------



## hawkfan11

How will this product hold up to large dogs? We have real wood now and the dogs leave claw marks all over it. Looking for something new.


----------



## ceramictec

porcelain plank tile will hold up excellent with dogs as where a real wood, vinyl or cheap looking laminate wont.

we are replacing a real wood job in a month that was damaged by dogs and moisture.


----------



## Sdeggo

*Wood vs Porcelain Wood Grain Planks*

We are currently in the debate of porcelain vs wood. My husband says porcelain but I am not so sure. Because it is a vacation house in the mountains, hence snow and rain, and will likely be a weekend rental, he thinks porcelain will be the better choice. I am thinking resale value and wood grain porcelain being a trend that is dismissed as cheap and cheesy. Thoughts from others?


----------



## user1007

Pros and cons to both. If you are talking about quality products in both realms it depends on the type wear you plan to give the floors. Wood is going to breath better than tile and you can get quality product with amazing finish warranties. Porcelain will hold up better to slushy boots rock salt and things as well as animal paws. Tile may, real or imagined, feel colder.

Make sure to buy extra of either for repairs since this is a rental situation.


----------



## ceramictec

Sdeggo said:


> We are currently in the debate of porcelain vs wood. My husband says porcelain but I am not so sure. Because it is a vacation house in the mountains, hence snow and rain, and will likely be a weekend rental, he thinks porcelain will be the better choice. I am thinking resale value and wood grain porcelain being a trend that is dismissed as cheap and cheesy. Thoughts from others?


I think the tile would be a better choice.
trends come and go from wood, carpet, tile & laminate so your house isnt going to be in style forever.


----------

